# Shaving



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It's a pain in the neck.

Quite 'lidderally'.

I hate it. It's uncomfortable; it's pointless; it's time consuming and it's expensive.

But I'd hate a full beard even more.

Surely we don't need beards for warmth any more. Come on evolution...hurry up and catch up with the real world.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

And me any you have more to shave than most Kell


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Someone I know had laser hair removal ,said he didn't like shaving at two in the morning before he went to work ,seemed sensible at the time . Next thing he was having a sex change


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Brushing teeth is pointless too - why can't we all eat soft food and then we wouldn't need teeth saving about another 5 minutes a day :lol:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

I remember being told years ago that a wet shave was worth an extra hours sleep.

Biggest load of b%ll%cks I've ever heard TBH.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> Brushing teeth is pointless too - why can't we all eat soft food and then we wouldn't need teeth saving about another 5 minutes a day :lol:


Ah, but if you don't shave, it doesn't necassarily follow that you smell.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

mike_bailey said:


> Brushing teeth is pointless too - why can't we all eat soft food and then we wouldn't need teeth saving about another 5 minutes a day :lol:


Next thing you're gonna mention is why bother wiping yer arse - after all, if we ALL smell of sh!t then nobody can complain :lol:


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Kell said:


> It's a pain in the neck.
> 
> Quite 'lidderally'.
> 
> ...


But I mostly enjoy shaving 

The babyface secret is to shave after a hot bath, start with hot water and when you're done rinse with lots of cold; finish with an aftershave balm. Your face will feel fresh and relaxed and you'll feel great too. .

You have to discover where the "experience factor" is :wink:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

silkman said:


> The babyface secret is to shave after a hot bath, start with hot water and when you're done rinse with lots of cold; finish with an aftershave balm. Your face will feel fresh and relaxed and you'll feel great too. .
> 
> You have to discover where the "experience factor" is :wink:


You sound like an advert :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

silkman said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > It's a pain in the neck.
> ...


The effect lasts one day...next day you have to do it again. :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

silkman said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > It's a pain in the neck.
> ...


Or IN a hot bath - makes it soooo much easier as it doesn't matter how wet you get and you don't have to worry about water running off your elbow onto the floor


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

or in the shower


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Dry shaves make your face feel like a skanky dogs undercarriage!

I always wet shave in the shower. Then all the stubble gets rinsed right off, rather than wallowing in a bath of stubble, and the heat helps get a lovely smooth finish.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> Dry shaves make your face feel like a skanky dogs undercarriage!
> 
> I always wet shave in the shower. Then all the stubble gets rinsed right off, rather than wallowing in a bath of stubble, and the heat helps get a lovely smooth finish.


I would if I had a shower :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I do shave in the shower. Normally the last thing I do before I get out - and why my wife thinks I'm such a tart because shaving in the shower takes an extra five minutes and means my showers are longer than hers.

HOWEVER, I've just read something recently that saif you shouldn't let your face get TOO hot before shaving as then the skin becomes a bit pudgy and it doesn't work.

You also can't shave just after you've woken up as your face is still too pudgy from the night before.

I think the article mentioned that two minutes of heat on your face is about right. And that you should wait about half an hour after getting up before you do it too.


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Kell said:


> And that you should wait about half an hour after getting up before you do it too.


I don't think I could get away with shaving on the Tube...


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Kell said:


> I do shave in the shower. Normally the last thing I do before I get out - and why my wife thinks I'm such a tart because shaving in the shower takes an extra five minutes and means my showers are longer than hers.
> 
> HOWEVER, I've just read something recently that saif you shouldn't let your face get TOO hot before shaving as then the skin becomes a bit pudgy and it doesn't work.
> 
> ...


Top tip is to splash your face with cold water when you get up, then 5 minutes later steaming hot water in a sink and give your face a good soaking to really wet the stubble. Loads of shaving cream - Nivea's the best IMO, and then shave with a blade thats been run under the hot tap and shave with the grain. Rinse the razor after every couple of strokes.

Result - a face as smooth as a baby's bum! :wink:

I remember a lad years ago in training who after being pinged for having a crap shave was told to 'stand nearer to the f%cking razor next time'! LMAO


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I love the effect of a good shave and concur with all the advice on getting the smoothest shave. I am an oil convert and find Kos or Somersets gives the least drag and burn whilst getting the closest shave. (baby oil works a treat too thrift fans). But the process can be a drag when one needs to get up and out.

If I have to be on road super-early, I just shave before going to bed.

...which reminds me of one of the older legends in IT sales I know. Covers the Dubai sales region, single, 50 ish. Goes out _a lot_ entertaining - Russian hookers, vodka etc til early hours even with business meetings the next day.

His trick? X gets in to his hotel at 4 in morning, having been 'on it' and 'at it' big time. He showers, shaves, puts his shirt and suit on except jacket, takes a sleeping pill, sets alarm for 3-4 hours later and lays flat back on bed and enters a coma. Alarm goes, he stands up, clean teeth, puts on jacket and is out the door in seconds. Swears by it.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> I love the effect of a good shave and concur with all the advice on getting the smoothest shave. I am an oil convert and find Kos or Somersets gives the least drag and burn whilst getting the closest shave. (baby oil works a treat too thrift fans). But the process can be a drag when one needs to get up and out.
> 
> If I have to be on road super-early, I just shave before going to bed.
> 
> ...


One of my ex's Mum swears that a friend of hers used to do a similar thing with her make up.

She'd do her hair and cake the slap on before going to bed amd the slepp with a pillow under her neck so that her hair didn't touch the bed.

Get up and go.

As it happens, because I now cycle to work I don't have a shower until I'm at work and therefore now shave in the evenings. Still pisses me off though.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> I would if I had a shower :wink:


Yeah, but you've only just been given water in your neck of the woods ya backward bunch of ********!!! :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

http://www.gentlemans-shop.com/acatalog/perfect_shave.html


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

http://www.gentlemans-shop.com/acatalog/perfect_shave.html


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I would if I had a shower :wink:
> ...


Hell yeah - this is where I used to shave....you can see the results weren't too good :lol:

http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j17/dj_stimulus/*******.jpg

BTW Kell - you think you've got problems.....

http://www.thedonaldsucks.com/apparel/*******%20donald.jpg

:wink: :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Shaving in the morning with my Braun Shaver as I drive to work. It takes me about 90 seconds a day. :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Try waxing 8)  :wink:


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Dotti said:


> Try waxing 8)  :wink:


Tried that - picked up the wrong "welcome" bag on my first day at Uni.
Made a right mess of my face. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

QuackingPlums said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Try waxing 8)  :wink:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :wink: ... I like it!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


Looks like Kell's sig pic from the opposite angle.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

your hair must take more time in the morning than shaving kell :lol:

:wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I hate shaving my sack, stings like hell if i catch it.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Garyc, I used to work with Will King's (then) girlfriend Ann at Shell International. He was the founder of King of Shaves. I actually trialled the original formula and provided feedback to them at the time... 

http://www.shave.com/site/docs/kmi/wk.epl?sid=RRxDLsZBZnAAAFOAOm8


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

See - always knew you were a slippery wee shit. :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Shaving in the morning with my Braun Shaver as I drive to work. It takes me about 90 seconds a day. :wink:


Try walking you lazy git!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> See - always knew you were a slippery wee shit. :wink:


Slippery wee *shite* if you don't mind...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

sorry


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

vlastan said:


> Shaving in the morning with my Braun Shaver as I drive to work. It takes me about 90 seconds a day. :wink:


Is that your face you shave :?:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

SO driving and talking on a mobile is a no no, but driving and shaving is OK in your eyes Nik?

Try it with a cut-throat next time. :lol:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Kell said:


> SO driving and talking on a mobile is a no no, but driving and shaving is OK in your eyes Nik?
> 
> Try it with a cut-throat next time. :lol:


watch out for any speed bumps


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

was said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > SO driving and talking on a mobile is a no no, but driving and shaving is OK in your eyes Nik?
> ...


No no. Drive over them...quickly.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BreTT said:


> Garyc, I used to work with Will King's (then) girlfriend Ann at Shell International. He was the founder of King of Shaves. I actually trialled the original formula and provided feedback to them at the time...
> 
> http://www.shave.com/site/docs/kmi/wk.epl?sid=RRxDLsZBZnAAAFOAOm8


That's a great success story to read. But it is a great, albeit expensive, product too. Margins must be fantastic to support class one offshore racing.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

I travel a lot with my job and with shaving foam etc not allowed in hand luggage I just took my electric razor a couple of weeks ago. Sod's Law then dictates that this is the optimum time for the foil to start disintegrating, ever so slightly of course, so my face ends up scratched to ribbons before i really noticed ......... argghhhhh


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

to save time i usually dry shave while taking a dump; then just finish off the bits u missed in shower with a razor;


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jonhaff said:


> to save time i usually dry shave while taking a dump; then just finish off the bits u missed in shower with a razor;


Well I guess that works for you...so long as you don't get confused at chuff-wiping time.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Garyc, I used to work with Will King's (then) girlfriend Ann at Shell International. He was the founder of King of Shaves. I actually trialled the original formula and provided feedback to them at the time...
> ...


This is why its Â£3.99 for a tiny tube:

http://www.kingofcrashes.com/


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

garyc said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


Good one - I don't think the price has changed that much since it first came out. I remember when he first asked us to try it out and said that you just use "a tiny bit" - we were all pretty sceptical at the time but he got a number of converts within weeks.


----------

